# Engine Quits Every 15 Minutes



## TJM2012 (May 19, 2012)

General engine question:
I have an old troy bilt horse that I bought in 2009. It has worked fine and has had regular maintenance. This year it will work hard for about 90 minutes then it begins to quit every 15 minutes. It will start back up right away, then quit again in 15 minutes. Fuel filter is clear and flow is good. Air filter new. New oil, new gas. Starts easy, but just quits every 15 minutes when hot.

Suggestions please.


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

had about the same thing going on with my JD...ended up being the coil


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

As soon as it starts to falter, reach down and loosen the gas cap. If it clears up, the vent hole is plugged.


----------



## TJM2012 (May 19, 2012)

Hadn't thought about the coil, thanks.


----------

